# France in August



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

We are going to France (not decided where yet) with my Brother in law and Sister in law who have never been to France before with their M/H for most of August.

We have toured there twice before, both times out of season (early June and late September) without booking stopping at mainly Aires without any trouble.

Do you think we will be pushing it expecting 2 vans to find space at Sites or Aires without booking in August.

Charlie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Airy Spaces*

Hello Charlie,

You do not say where you are going?

So Yes and no!

See my post an hour ago!

TM


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We go to France every year for the first 2 and a bit weeks in August (fixed shutdown at work) We have never had a problem finding an Aires or site, but you need to arrive mid afternoon to be sure of a place. The coastal areas are much busier, but inland there are usually several pitches to choose from. On some of the big sites you may struggle to get 2 pitches together but this is the same anywhere during the peak season.
Good luck, we may see you on route!
Colin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We always have space for a few vans all year except May this year.

Depends on how for your going. But Normandy is georgeous in summer except for the tourists........ :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We did 2 weeks last August (1st and 2nd weeks) and stopped on Aires most of the time.

A few we tried to get on were full, mainly in the popular places. Some of these we could have got on if we had a smaller van though.

If you have a 2nd choice and you aim to get there before 3ish you should be fine.

We wrote a BLOG  about the trip.

Richard...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Charlie

I suggest you get a load of brochures for the areas you want to visit, and find all the best tourist attractions, favourite beaches, "_Prettiest towns in France_" etc..

Then you will know where the most crowded places are and you will be able to avoid them.

Most people are very lazy on holiday (and why not!!) so you won't need to go (for example) more than half a mile inland from a popular beach to find plenty of space to stay.

The best advice (already given) is to come off the road by mid-afternoon, then you will get in almost anywhere you choose.

Don't forget that you can stay on public car parks for one night in a lot of places. A quick word at the Tourist Office will set you at ease if you are unsure if it is allowed. They usually say, "_Monsieur, you have money in your pocket and we want some of it. Please stay and use our shops and bars_."

Pity we don't find that attitude in this country. :roll:

Dave


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

With it being my in laws first trip to France we will probably tour the Centre / Normandy / Brittany areas, unless the boss tells me different,  

Thank Ray I've noted your stop over for future reference.

Charlie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Chascass said:


> With it being my in laws first trip to France we will probably tour the Centre / Normandy / Brittany areas, unless the boss tells me different,
> 
> Thank Ray I've noted your stop over for future reference.
> 
> Charlie


If your in the area then I can recommend the camping Municipal at Falaise in Normandy. It is in the shadow of William the Conquerers Castle and a short stroll into the town which is claen and bright. It is used very much as a night halt but there are some who stay a lot longer. booking will not be required and in any event they would not accept one for one night but i have never found a problem, we have used it for our 1st night in France for many years.
http://www.falaise.fr/tourisme/le-camping/

rayc


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Be aware that if arriving around the weekend nearest the 15th there is a Bank holiday, we have hit it twice now and busy is not the word. 

There are two vans with us and we usually do August, no real problems with parking up , as some have said get there around lunch or just after and always have a least 2 places in that area so you can move if necessary. 

In one place you could find yourselves alone, in another just another sardine!! what we love about Aires is the never knowing what you will find.  

Mandy


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi 
We have toured france for 5 years and never not found a municipal or an airs even in the high season july/august we found that west coast of france to be the quietest and less busy although by the coast it is a little more difficult to find stopovers.
Regards
 Batchpatch


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have been in August for last two years only ever found one aire full but managed to find somewhere else quite quickly. 

We found the coast ones the busiest inland its a doddle we are going eastern this time and are hoping that it will be similar if not less busy.

Never booked a site yet.

Greenie


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Coastal aires fill up rapidly - aim to get to anywhere touristy by lunch. We've never booked in 20 odd years and only failed to get into somewhere we wanted to about three times at the end of July / beginning of August. 

Eastern France always seems much quieter, Greenie - you shouldn't have problems. Alsace down to Mulhouse is great with lots to see and do and beautiful scenery. The Doubs region is wonderful - you can get into Geneva very easily for the day.


----------



## pelmetman (Mar 12, 2010)

We have been to France on many occasions usually in June. September or for Christmas. I can't remember why but one year we went in August, it was all so busy it was horrible. If you have no choice but to go at this time of year try to stick inland and steer clear of the usual
holiday hotspots and you may have more luck.


----------

